# Digixtrax wiring question



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Our club uses DigiTrax and we are gonna use the 6 wire wall plugs instead of the more expensive Digitrax units to plug in the Throttles what i need to know is what wires are track power so we can hook in an LED to the wall panels


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

How is this.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Faster that a speeding NIMT. lol


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW that was fast!

OH and britblad, you will note: There is NO connection to track power EVER!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I appreciate the pin out but where would i connect the LED? I know next to nothing about digitrax (except the decoders) i have NCE. Just trying to make my experience at the club a bit better! and maybe learn something!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

NIMT said:


> WOW that was fast!
> 
> OH and britblad, you will note: There is NO connection to track power EVER!


I am use to NCE power cab that has track power on 2 of the pins since the Cab is the Command Station Still learning all the differences!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What LED are you talking about? The LED like on the digitrax interface panels?


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

yes exactly


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I talked to Digitrax technical support about that LED this week. I was told it is causing problems with feedback in the digitrax system and not to use it


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

A blinking LED that tells you the LOCO net is working is not really that important, I don't think in 10 years I've even ever looked at mine!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

There is one for the Loco net and an outer one for track statas. The track statas one lites up orange when the tracks are powered with DCC, and red or green with DC, depending on the diretion of the DC trains.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

The LED is nice since its a mobile layout that gets taken to shows and we have a few problems from time to time not sure if its in the super chief or the other layout but the system dose seem to reset alot! 

Personally i wish the club use NCE since i understand how it works and i like the Throttles better if the club would get a computer interface then i would just use JMRI i have asked Digitrax many times if i can use the NCE USB and i never get an answer i am guessing that i can't if it was my system i would try it and if i burnt something out it would be my loss not the clubs


----------

